# Custom printed frosting



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Saw this on the local news today. They use a sugar cookie and a butter cream frosting, which they'll ship 2 day air.

www.ediblesinc.com

Photos, business cards, or predesigned images.

The frosting comes on a sheet of paper and you peel it off and stick it on. I wonder if they'd just ship the frosting so you can put it on a cake or whatever.

Was fun to see.

Phil


----------



## pastrymama (Mar 26, 2005)

You can buy blank frosting sheets and print your own images with edible inks, here is a link that might interest you. they carry the sheets, inks and printers. http://www.kopykake.com/pc_frosting_sheets.html There are also some companies on the web that will do custom frosting sheets so you can use them on your cakes and cookies, http://www.sugarcraft.com/D-pictures.htm here is one site that will do it for you


----------



## altonbfan (Aug 10, 2005)

I've also seen this at my local grocery stores. Looks neat but not for eating (ick).


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

i use an edible ink printer and wafer paper for this purpose, looks great for logo work and when you need a lable.
tastes fine.


----------



## ticings (Aug 12, 2012)

My company, Sweettoof Studios, prints edible frosting sheets and stickers for professional chefs and caterers, as well as pre-designed images for novice baker/decorators. I invite you to visit us (PM me for the link). Our method of printing is very fine, and the material a bit different from most others who offer this service. We work with some of the top pastry chefs from LA to NYC, and would love to hear from you. We are always looking for professional testers with a modern aesthetic who are willing to explore our products in return for photo-ready samples to display on our website.  PM me for more information, subject line: PRO TESTER.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Canon and Epson have printers that utilize the food ink coloring. They are the only ones that do.

Kopykake is the correct place.

I had the earlier model from Epson but had a lot of problems with it.

Now I have the Canon MG 5320 and can do just about anything with it.

The ink is expensive yes, but the results are amazing.


----------

